# Way easy dog clothe



## Marcia&Hercules (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello!

It`s the first time I sew something for Hercules!
I got this extremely easy patern for dog clothes online, and that's how it turned out.
Me likes it! lol 










Action shot:









And it's reversible:










Here is the patern I used:
http://www.sewing.circleofcrafters.com/freepetvestpattern.html


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

not sure if its just my computer but your pictures arent working


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Not your computer i cant see them either


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Aw, I can't see them either.


----------



## Marcia&Hercules (Dec 27, 2008)

Really?? They work for me... what shall I do?
I'll try to host them somewhere else.

Here:









Action shot:









Reversible:









Can you guys see it now?


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

aww there good nice pics too


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I cant see them either?


----------



## Marcia&Hercules (Dec 27, 2008)

Sullysmom, you can't see neither?
The first and the other post i made with the pictures?

I hosted on Picassa and Photobucket.

I think Jeanie Brown could see them, don't know on which post though.. i don't know why it isn't working...
I just posted on the pictures forum, and it worked just fine, they're all hosted togheter... i take ideas! lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im sorry ive been trying to change my post for the past 5 mins, i can see them now, well done!


----------



## Marcia&Hercules (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, i feel better now! lololol
I was trying to wonder what the hell was wrong with the pictures!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow thats really cool, it looks really good on him


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pictures!! I like the outfits!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Awwww, that is adorable! Awesome job!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

hey, that is the same one i used for Zoe when i did hers in december!
here, let me show ya[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

great job marcia! I put a D-ring on the back so it could be a harness too and that works well.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I love it. good job.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You guys are so crafty. I'm jealous.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

brodysmom said:


> you guys are so crafty. I'm jealous.


me to lol


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh those are cute!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww they are sooo cute!!!!! i made some of these too, im out of cute material at the minute  xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ill have to give these a go


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I wish i could sew! I just knit...


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

I love the last one *Yawn*


----------

